# More Illinois Oliva event/Herf pictures



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

What a great time. Had a huge turn out with members from three states coming up and joining in our fun! We had some good smokes, and many laughs. Even a few of Vice.Grips dirt smoking secrets came out. 

A group of us ended up being the last to leave the store and hit a bar for some food before heading home. All in all a great time was had by wall.

I think Joeybear said in another thread that it was great meeting the new people and for those of us who had met 3-4 times before, it seemed like we knew each other for much longer. I agree with that, and thanks to Cigar Live for encouraging these herfs!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You know, that's a good looking group of cigar-dorks :biggrin:

Man, that was a good time! I just nearly filled that humi I got from Lighthouse!! Damn, this obsession is getting outta hand :brick:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

lot of empty bottles must of had a good time


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This is just awesome to see some core CL guys herfing it up!!!
And John Rider is the MAN...showing up and looking like the cigar professor in his opticals!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

good to see everybody meeting up. looked like fun was had by all.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha awesome pics there. I had a great time guys. See y'all next month at the March herf.

Chris


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Empty bottles= A great time!!!!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> And John Rider is the MAN...showing up and looking like the cigar professor in his opticals!


TRUE TRUE!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent pics...love the empty shot glasses...lol...must have been fun.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The amazing libations that flowed were a great addition to the cigars.

John is THE MAN for bringing his own glass and refusing to drink out of the Dixie cups :biggrin: Now THAT'S a man who knows how to enjoy his spirits


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

That was a great time yesterday. Thank you all for making me feel so welcomed and showing me the ropes. Now I am completely informed as what do do for March. Can't wait to see you all there.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff guys... makes me really excited for the southern herf we're gonna have soon! Great stuff! 

CD


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Major SWEET!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Those Illinois people are certifiable. We smoked a lot of Backwoods, drank a ton of Rum, Rye, and Beer. I even got a free sample of the Don Kiki Brown!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed it!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Those Illinois people are certifiable. We smoked a lot of Backwoods, drank a ton of Rum, Rye, and Beer. I even got a free sample of the Don Kiki Brown!


LOL It was nice meeting you!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Had to be an awesome time guys


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

baboruger said:


> LOL It was nice meeting you!


Back at you! You have a great group of guys to hang out with there in Chi-town.

I tried that Don Kiki brown you gave me yesterday. Yeah, I think your assessment was about right. It was okay, but it had a certain flavor that was not my cup of tea. I am smoking one of the Oliva Serie O little perfectos that I bought yesterday...now that is a great cigar!

After four (or was it five?) sticks yesterday, I wasn't sure I would ever want another cigar...but alas, my appetite has returned!

Can't wait to herf with you guys more this spring and summer. Kenny has a great looking deck...that should be sweet when the weather turns nice!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like a great time! CL rocks!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

It was a great time!!! Fun meeting all you guys for the first time, and for the vets. well it was damn fun making fun of baboruger and vicegrips all night


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice pics guys. i had a great time. lets do it again!*


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time..
Someday maybe Nor. Cal. might be able to do the same..


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> It was a great time!!! Fun meeting all you guys for the first time, and for the vets. well it was damn fun making fun of baboruger and vicegrips all night


At least I know how to speak correctly my friend


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time Brent!!! This is how its done. Hope everybody is getting ready for the Smoke Across CL!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Were there people in those pictures? I couldn't see anything through all the smoke!  Looks like you guys had a blast! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> At least I know how to speak correctly my friend


No you don't know how to speak correctly you just know how to correct peoples pronounciations of words that arn't of our native language!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> No you don't know how to speak correctly you just know how to correct peoples pronounciations of words that arn't of our native language!!


 At least I don't like backwoods like someone I know (NOT GREG)


----------

